# SpinTires: The ultimate off-road challenge



## ShortBull (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte euch hiermit ein Spiel vorstellen, welches vorraussichtlich Anfang 2014 erscheinen wird. In welcher Form ist mir leider nicht bekannt.

Es gibt momentan eine Demo-Version, die jeder antesten kann und eine Demo-Version in die man Fahrzeuge ect. modden kann/darf.
Hier ein "Trailer" dazu;
SPiNTiRES - Official Kickstarter Launch - YouTube

Schaut es euch an und seht selbst, vielleicht kennt es der eine oder andere.
Mich hat das Spiel fasziniert und ich werde es weiterhin verfolgen.
Testet es einfach selber mal an und schreibt was dazu.

Hier gehts zum Download ect.
SPINTIRES™ - Official Site

viel Spaß

MfG, ShortBull

... hoffe bin hier richtig mit dem Thema und alles andere passt auch, weil bin hier ein Neuling und wenn nicht, soll es bitte ein Admin korrigieren. Danke


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (31. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube, dazu gabs auf PCGH schon mal was...
4.6. Spintires auf Kickstarter: Trailer zur Offroad-Simulation für PC
13.6. Spintires: Beeindruckende Offroad-Simulation erfolgreich auf Kickstarter finanziert


----------



## ShortBull (1. August 2013)

Danke für die Antwort, aber hier gibt es soo viel zu sehen auf PCGH, da blicke ich noch nicht durch.


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2013)

Und btw:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sportspiele-und-simulationen/276697-sammelthread-spin-tires.html


----------

